

Ask HN: Automated Money Transfer, how? - Banzai10

Hey, guys sorry for my dumb question, but I never heard about a method to transfer funds from one account to another using programming.<p>I mean, I want to automated all parts of my web site, and there is a part where I have to transfer funds to some accounts(persons) is there a way to do that? Like mail the person with something to print or online transfer or things like that?<p>If there is more than one can you tell me? Thanks
======
mahmud
Are you seeing so much cash-flow that you need to automate it?

Last time I wrote a script that managed a finite resource for me, it made 200
phone calls in 5 minutes on my dime!

If you can't write a web utility to do that, you probably are not ready to
move money around via a script yet, if ever.

